# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Lojërat me te mira te te gjitha kohërave?

## LOGIC

Përshëndetje te dashur forumista...
E hapa ketë teme qe te postojmë cilat lojëra ju kane pëlqyer me se shumti dhe qe keni dëshire ti luani përsëri dhe qe nuk ju bëhen monoton?

Po filloj une, loja qe me ka pelqyer me se shumti eshte Rayman.

----------


## LOGIC

Rayman 2 The Great Escape 


Rayman 3 Hoodlum Havoc


Rayman Raving Rabbids

----------


## soKKol

Po filloj prej koheve te sonyplaystation 1 e deri me sot

----------


## soKKol

Ja keto jane disa prej tyre

----------


## soKKol

shija ime ka ndryshu gjat kohes tani me pelqejne me shume lojrat me me misione dhe te gjata

----------


## no name

_Fifa                   _

----------


## lojaxhiu

GLOBAL OPERATIONS




THE ELDER SCROLLS III: MORROWIND




MEDIEVAL TOTAL WAR

----------


## soKKol

lojaxhiu, MEDIEVAL TOTAL WAR mund te me tregosh se ku mund ta shkarkoj kete loj edhe nese mundem ta shkarkoj

----------


## Fabio_gr

super mario forever...ajo mund te quhet loja me e luajtur(them mund se ben vaki edhe nuk eshte me e luajtuara mos te ja fus kot :buzeqeshje:  )nejse lojrat qe me kane pelqyer edhe me pelqejne akoma jane Call of duty 2 single & multiplayer(si nuk gjeta nje nga forumi qe e luan online kete loje...!!!!)all splinter cell,zakonisht me pelqejne lojrat action...
bye by me

----------


## Harakiri

Nga lojerat e permendura jam dakort per Call of Duty 2.

----------


## LOGIC

Mos ti harrojim lojrat e need for speed sidomos keto te fundit,
NFS Most Wanted 


NFS Carbon



p.s. Fabio qfare shpejtesie te rrjetit duhet pasur per te luajtu Call of Duty 2 online?

----------


## jack_sparow

mua me 256 kbs me luhet call of duty

----------


## Altin1



----------


## Imperator

Fifa 2007 eshte nje nder me te bukurat qe kam lozur. Gjithashtu dhe Line Age eshte shume loje e bukur.

Roma Total War pa dyshim qe ka qene ajo qe me ka terhequr me shume nga te gjitha.

Imperator

----------


## Jack Watson

> Fifa 2007 eshte nje nder me te bukurat qe kam lozur. Gjithashtu dhe Line Age eshte shume loje e bukur.
> 
> Roma Total War pa dyshim qe ka qene ajo qe me ka terhequr me shume nga te gjitha.
> 
> Imperator



Te F 07 hyjna golat shume kollaj, shume loje e dobet. World Cup 06 eshte me e veshtire. E kam fjalen kur lu dyshe, jo vetem.

----------


## lojaxhiu

Ne fakt une vetem sa dhashe cfare me ka pelqyer mua me shume dhe jo cfare jane me te mirat e te gjitha koherave. Aty mund te hyjne shume lojra dhe gjithcka varet nga zhanri. Prandaj u mundova te jepja nje per secilet nga tre zhanret kryesore: FPS, RPG dhe Strategy.

Per Sokolin:

Hmm nuk di ndonje link per ta bere download por kerko ne ndonje faqe te bit torrent dhe mund ta marresh lehte me kete program.

P.S. Eshte Medieval Total War (e para) dhe jo Medieval II Total War (qe doli keto kohet e fundit).

----------


## Imperator

Pjese nga loja.

Te kuqete jane ushtria e Jul Çezarit ndersa blute te Skipit!

Jul Çezar vs Skipi

----------


## Fabio_gr

> p.s. Fabio qfare shpejtesie te rrjetit duhet pasur per te luajtu Call of Duty 2 online?


une personalisht jetoj ne greqi dhe  shpejtesine e kam 2mb/s kur e kisha me 256kb/s nuk e kisha cod2 keshtu qe nuk mund te flas :sarkastik:   besoj se me 512  e larte mundesh ta luash pa ngadalesim.

kalofshi mire

----------


## jack_sparow

Spiderman 3 e ka luajur njeri?

----------


## Flori_d

Super Mario pergjithmone...

----------

